# Tractor Show, Rochester, Indiana



## javahjoeo (Nov 29, 2012)

Show was June 19th thru 22, 2014. Power King, Economy Tractors. Crazy Bill Cunningham's Rare Blue Economy tractor. My 1980, 1618, Power King. javahjoeo


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like laid back heck of good time. 
I see some interesting setups...dual rear tires,narrow frontends,1/2 scale.


----------



## javahjoeo (Nov 29, 2012)

WE sure were laid back. It did get exciting on Saturday when the storm came, and we hot footed it for home, an hour away. Loaded up and was on the road, when we drove into a down pour, but about 5 miles and we drove out of it. Looking forward to the next show. Winamac, and Swayze, Indiana, are coming up soon. Both are nice shows. I plan on taking my 1/3 scale mini working baler to both those shows, as well as the Power King Tractor. Come visit us a we travel the Indiana tractor shows. Check online for dates. javahjoeo, MIO, P K Junky, aka Don


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Mini baler..now that's interesting,care share facts etc. w/us all.


----------



## javahjoeo (Nov 29, 2012)

The information on my 1/3 scale working baler can be found on this web site. The original mini hay press. You can also see a you tube video of one in operation. Blue prints to build one are available, or you can have one built. We did make a few changes from the blue print. One, we went to a 12in. driven pulley rather than a 10in pulley, in order to slow the baler down. I can run mine with electric motor, or gas motor. The tractor pictured, I no longer have. Check out the web site, and then contact them and tell them Don Croddy from Indiana sent you. I get nothing from that, but just to let them know I love my baler. Mine was built from blue prints, by a friend, for me. javahjoeo, MIO, P K Junky, aka Don


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..very nice.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that is SO cool !


----------



## HonnenEquipment (Jul 7, 2014)

This is awesome! I wish they did something like this where I am from. Next time they do something like this, I'll have to find a way to make it out there. I'd love it!


----------

